# Помогите узнать.



## bboydjon (21 Май 2011)

Фенюк (video)


----------



## Евгений51 (21 Май 2011)

5.27-11.20-Б. Преч. Преамбула и токката.
11.37-19.53-А. Белошицкий. Испанская сюита в 4-х частях.
Написано в коментариях


----------



## bboydjon (21 Май 2011)

Преч и Белошицкий идут после того произведения с 5.27 а мне нужно до этого,но все равно спасибо.


----------



## bboydjon (22 Май 2011)

.


----------



## bboydjon (26 Май 2011)

.


----------



## bboydjon (28 Май 2011)

.


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (29 Май 2011)

Классная вещь, может действительно кто нибудь знает что это за произведение?


----------

